# Post pics of your home made bike stands



## jahguideini (Jan 9, 2008)

I need a bike stand but am to broke to buy one. Have any ideas?


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

I've made this entirely from 2x4's, some bolts, allthread, screws, and nuts. Pretty cheap and easy to make with hand tools.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

here's mine !

cheap, strong and can be all purchased at home depot.






please dont be jockin hahahha just kidding.

1" body and base so it strong enough to hold anything, and im actually thinking of converting to an adjustable version.

i wish i took a some pics with it holding a complete dh bike.


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm totally over home made stands. I figure I could be into a nice park tools stand by now with all the nickels and dimes I've dropped on hardware store ghetto stands that dont hold up to real wrenching.

that being said... NWK's up above looks decently solid. Way better than my efforts!


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

thats a cute car in the there you drive a mini van?!?!


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

hahha ! it's my dad's van..

i rock a 4x4 nissan xterra by the way.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Newbie Wan Kenobi said:


> hahha ! it's my dad's van..
> 
> i rock a 4x4 nissan xterra by the way.


How are those gas prices treatin ya?  I drive a 4x4 Jeep Liberty and it sucks. I'd take a pink toyota prius with purple and white heart and unicorn stickers all over it any day.

Back on topic though, sweet stand NWK!


----------



## Wax (Nov 9, 2005)

why not just buy a stand?
I've got a nice Ultimate stand that folds up nicely for storage and can hold my DH bike no problem. the head swivels 360 degrees and can grab frame tubes and seat tubes as well.
did I mention they're like 60 or 70 bucks? 
not worth building your own.


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

Wax said:


> why not just buy a stand?
> 
> not worth building your own.


Anything you can do yourself is worth doing. 
If you're not a DIY'er, you may not understand.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Wax said:


> ...got a nice Ultimate stand ......
> did I mention they're like 60 or 70 bucks?


Where can you buy a decent bike stand for 60 or 70 bucks?


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah gas price sucks !

i dont even drive my car anymore that's why u dont see it in the background lolz.

yeah, im kinna done with "do it yourself stand" like what the guy said above, with all the money i dropped from the first build and second one i could've used all that the money and bought a real work stand.

yeah ! it sucks to have the DIY mentality, coz i can't seem to go around it. 
if i can do it, i dont buy it mentality.

ultimate stand $70 at jensonusa.com or buy a used 1 at craigslist


----------



## Wax (Nov 9, 2005)

A little testy there tlg?......"Anything you can do yourself is worth doing. 
If you're not a DIY'er, you may not understand."

while your quote made me laugh you couldn't actually be more wrong, I'm pretty dam handy. I also happen to know when to pick my battles. One of the best purchases I ever made was a quality bike stand. I tried hanging bikes from a rope in the garage and cobbling a bunch of things together, no dice. buy a stand, spend your home-built efforts elsewhere, like building bikes... with your new stand

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=16674&page=ULTIMATE+BICYCLES+RECREATIONAL+REPAIR+STAND


----------



## tlg (May 21, 2004)

Wax said:


> A little testy there tlg?


 Not at all.

I built my first stand from 2x4's. Cost under $20 and took about 2hrs. It was rock solid.



> I also happen to know when to pick my battles.


Agreed, I've seen quite a few DIY stands that were far from worth the effort and cost.



> One of the best purchases I ever made was a quality bike stand.


 Same here. I picked this one up for free :thumbsup: Some guy walks up to me one day at Performance Bike shop and asked if I wanted a bike stand. :skep: All I had to do is pick it up at his house 1mi away. I was a little skeptical. But it turns out he was moving and just wanted to get rid of it. Score!


----------



## BlackElvis (Feb 26, 2007)

Newbie Wan Kenobi

how exactly did you make the arm? What did you use?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

That's called a pipe clamp. It's a clamp that uses a piece of metal tubing (duh right?)


----------



## mountainbiker124 (May 8, 2008)

Mines kinda ghetto


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

HAHAH thats so cheep!!


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

that's a sweet FR bike ya got there.


----------



## BCBlur (Nov 23, 2004)

Instructables has some repair stands; 1, 2, 3... there are more if you search.

I have one of these that I use as a truck bed rack and a garage stand.

For repair stands, I have an Ultimate Pro and a Sette Torx Wallmount Work Stand bolted to a post in the garage.


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

1" tubes for downhill / freeride bikes
3/4" for xc / all mountain.

1 - 1" by 48" or 54" tube for the body
2 - 1" by 18" for the base
1 - 1" 3 way connector or elbow ( whatever you call it ) to hold the body and the base together.
1 - 1" by 3/4" elbow connector for the arm. ( ill tell you why later )
1 - 3/4" clamp ( tool section ) of homedepot
1 - 2 by 2 piece of wood - draw a circle a size of your seatpost in the middle, cut the wood in half then dremel the half circle outline on both.
if you dont have dremel to use, i suggest you draw a diamond shape in the middle a cut it with a saw. 

as far as the clamp goes they only come in 3/4" thats why u need a 1" by 3/4" elbow connector to hold the arm and the body together, make sure to buy the 1 that has square metal clamps not the circular ones because you are not gonna be able to drill those wholes for the custom wood holders.

that's it ! you can also make it adjustable by buying 1" x 24" tubes and 3/4" x 24" tubes. you basically put the smaller tubes inside and use a bike clamp to hold it for adjustments.

shhh dont tell this secret to anyone ! hahaha


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

by the way those DIY would not work on downhill / freeride bikes ! been there done that specially the plastic ones.

i can honestly say that this ghetto stand is prolly the most sturdiest out of all the stands from that site, with the exeption of the ones that they clamp on the ceiling or end of the table.

i would aviod those if you have a dh bike, if you have a bike thats above 40 lbs trust me it will tilt or it wont be able to hold at all. ive tried those and non of em work so i did a 1" body and base tubing to hold my 40 lbs bike and it seems to works wayyyyyyyy wayyyyyyyyyyyyy better than all 3.

just trying to warn u guys and trying to save you guys some money before you do any of the 3 designs.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

After many attempts I decided to suck it up and buy a good stand. I got a nice ultimate one on sale. It held my 30 pound dj bike sideways for about a week no problems. Working on my bike, I can forcefully pedal while fixing gears and such and it doesn't move the slightest. Just a really good investment.


----------



## mountainbiker124 (May 8, 2008)

splatman said:


> that's a sweet FR bike ya got there.


thanks! I use for a whole bunch of stuff like jumping, trail riding, and my favorite, freeride!


----------



## Lakerat_sr11 (May 31, 2008)

I have a pretty bad problem with stands. When I try to get on the saddle, the stand/bike always falls over. :madman:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i have a big pillar in my garage so i drilled some hooks into the ground next to it and put moto ties on it and hook them to my handlebar, with my front wheel pushing on the pillar. it stands up as if it was in a truck. then i can work from both sides with no problems.


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

pricepoint wall or bench mounted stand, cheep rock solid and has a good clamp no ropes, spring clamps or pcv pipe


----------



## bustercherry (Mar 21, 2011)

here's the latest one i built a few days ago. it's far from cheap though. it's a movie camera tripod that's capable of going up and down, it can spin 360 degrees and has a windup crank that enables the platform to tilt to about 60 degrees. the bottom bracket cradle is stationary then i cut out a 6" section about 1/4" wide in the front for the fork clamp the slide back and forth on with a single quick release seatpost clamp that fastens from the bottom. the footpedal is actually the brake release so when the platform is at the bottom and you press the pedal, the whole unit moves up to your desired height then take your foot off the pedal and it locks into place. it's set up for about a 25 pound load which means anything heavier than that, you have to give the bike a little bit of help lifting it when you kick down on the pedal. the center pedestal raises about 2 feet which is pretty sweet and the other bonus is that it breaks down into three pieces (legs, platform, pedal/cable) and all fits into a bag about 3 feet long and about 8 inches thick. the only thing i have left to do is build a tool kit attachment for it and it's pretty much done. it would be nice if this goddamn site would let me post some pictures of it for you to look at but apparently that's not going to happen. tooooooo bad.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

a triange made out of 2x4's clamp to a pole in my garage. just dangle the bike off it by the nose of the seat. super ghetto but it does the trick.


----------

